# Powerhead location for circulation



## shaggylawson (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Maxi-Jet 400 on the upper right side of my 72 gal bow front and a Koralia 600 on the upper left side of the tank. Is that the correct placement for proper water circulation? Also my skimmer intake is close to the Koralia will that prevent the skimmer from collecting the waste properly? I thought that powerheads were suppose to be near the top and pointed up to agitate the water. I will also be adding a UV soon, so I just want to make sure I have everything that moves water in the right place.


----------



## hayrobet (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi dear
if your circulation is clock side is ok , some corals like circulation, some corals hate the circulation, becarefull


----------



## shaggylawson (Dec 28, 2009)

I guess I should mention that I do not have any corals in case that makes a difference (only Fish and LR). Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You have plenty of flow Brad. Just make sure that there are no dead spots. Angel the powerheads to get good circulation around your reef structure.


----------

